

Show HN: A DJ Khaled Reddit Bot - JayOtter
http://joelotter.com/2015/04/01/dj-khaled-reddit-bot.html

======
memonkey
This is awesome. And inspiring. I need to start writing about the things I'm
building. Maybe I'll do a Reddit Bot in Java and record that! Thanks for
sharing!

~~~
JayOtter
Thank you! I just recently moved my blog over to Jekyll, and that theme is
just too gorgeous for me to not want to write on it. :)

------
oldboyFX
This is amazeballs! You rocked my world.

